# "New" Horus Heresy Short Audio Dramas!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

All these have prior to this been released as digital shorts, then compiled within the _Legacies of Betrayal _anthology and now are released as short audio dramas.









*The Story*:
_The Navigator Nisha Andrasta has served the XIIth Legion for over a century. She saw the War Hounds reunited with their progenitor, Lord Angron. She witnessed the rebirth of the Legion as the World Eaters. She looked on in confusion and horror as the primarch joined Horus’s rebellion, and now she has seen him betrayed by Lorgar Aurelian, becoming the maddened monster he was always destined to be. Now, as the character of the XIIth changes along with their father, what course of action yet remains to this loyal daughter of Terra?_









*The Story*
_Stranger things than xenos and mutants dwell in the dark places between the stars – things known only too well to the inhabitants of Davin. Cult priest Thoros calls upon the favour of his patron gods to aid him in casting out the pretenders and non-believers, for only the true disciples of Chaos can be allowed to rule the galaxy..._









*The Story*:
_Despite being prohibited by the Imperial Truth, the religious text known as the ‘Lectitio Divinitatus’ has gathered many believers from across the galaxy. Fighting alongside the Raven Guard Legion, Marcus Valerius of the Therion Cohort has long scorned those who seek to deify the Emperor, but a flash of inspiration leads him to question whether or not there are greater forces at work in the universe..._









*The Story*
_As daemons swarm across the fields of Velbayne, bringing madness and Chaos to all that they touch, Leman Russ and the Rout stand arrayed against them. Packs fight back to back, brothers protecting one another – except for one. The Lone Wolf, the warrior without a pack, stands alone. And somewhere on the battlefield is a foe against which he will have vengeance…_









*The Story*:
_Bloodied but unbowed, the Raven Guard and the Iron Hands fight on. In the wake of the Dropsite Massacre, the shattered Legions are still prepared to bring the fight to Warmaster Horus and his traitorous allies. On the doomed forge world of Cavor Sarta, two veteran warriors of the Imperium strike deep into the heart of the Dark Mechanicum’s territory. With bolter and blade ready to cut down any who cross their path, they will seek out the enemy’s most valued asset: the mysterious ‘Kryptos’._


----------

